# 2 Achsen Portal zur Kleberauftragung



## Da_Basco (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir wollen demnächst demnächst eine Maschine konstruieren die auf einer Vliesplatte mit ca. 500 x 500 mm Außenmaß mittels einer Sprühpistole Klebepunkte auftragen soll. Die Sprühpistole soll mittels zweier Achsen auf der kompletten Platte verfahren können. Die Genauigkeit der Positionierung soll dabei +/- 0,5 mm betragen.

Das ganze soll so ausehen: Bediener gibt mittels HMI ein wo die Klebepunkte auf der Fläche aufgetragen sollen, wieviel Kleber pro Punkt aufgetragen wird.

Jetzt frag ich mich welche Antriebe oder überhaupt welches Steuerungskonzept ich verwenden soll.
Gedacht habe ich zum Beispiel an die kleinste Sinumerik von Siemens Sinumerik 802s mit Schrittmotoren. Vorteil wäre meines Erachtens dass ich dann bereits HMI, CPU mit E/A in einem hätte (Kostenaspekt...). Für die Schrittmotoren bräuchte ich keinen Geber für die Positionsrückmeldung.

Nachteil: Ich habe noch nie mit Sinumerik gearbeitet und weiß auch nicht welche zusätzliche Software ich noch dafür brauche.

Oder man nimmt ne herkömmliche S7-300 mit HMI und 2x FM353 für Schrittmotoransteuerung.

Das sind zunächst mal meine ersten Ideen. Vielleicht schieße ich auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Wie gesagt die Maschine muss eigentlich nur 1 Achse verfahren, dabei Klebepunkte auftragen. Sobald die Bahn zu Ende ist mit der 2. Achse um x mm zustellen und dann wieder mit der 1. Achse zurück. Bis das Vlies vollständig beschichtet ist.


----------



## jabba (10 Dezember 2009)

Wenn das nur einzelne Punkte auf der Kontur sind und du nicht mit der Einheit die Bahn abfahren musst z.B. während der Konturfahrt sprühen und die Bahngeschwindigkeit muss dabei gleich bleiben, ist das oversized.

Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden der Bediener gibt n*(x und y) ein. Die Steuerung fährt nacheinander die Punkte an, stop, trägt den Kleber auf, nächster punkt.
Richtig so?
Dann würd ich nur zwei Achsen zu einem Kreuztisch verbinden, und das zwei Posmo oder ähnliches dranmachen. Das sind kleine Servo's mit integriertem Regler. So was hab ich um Schrauber und Abtasteinheiten zu verfahren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

ich sehe das wie jaba, ich würde da auch auf Servo's setzen die für dich
alles selbständig machen. Sind die Leistungen nicht zu groß sind die Dezentralen
Servos erste Wahl, Technisch wie auch Preislich. Es besteht da auch die
möglichkeit die mit 24VDC zu treiben was die sache auch sehr schlank
macht.
Die sache mit Schrittmotore zu machen würde ich mir überlegen, die werden
auch immer seltener.


----------



## Grubba (10 Dezember 2009)

Wenn Ihr die Achsen wirklich nur einzeln fahren müsst, würde ich mich Jabbas Vorschlag anschliessen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber nur sagen, das irgendwann mal jemand mehr will

D.h. das Ihr vielleicht doch mal Schrägen, Kreise oder Kurven fahren wollt.

Wenn Ihr also doch mal die Achsen interpolieren müsst, würde ich zu einer FM357-2 tendieren. Die ist (glaube ich) billiger als eine Sinumerik und ist für Anwendungen wie eure eigentlich sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2009)

Grubba schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr also doch mal die Achsen interpolieren müsst, würde ich zu einer FM357-2 tendieren. Die ist (glaube ich) billiger als eine Sinumerik und ist für Anwendungen wie eure eigentlich sehr gut geeignet.



Aber kaum, wenn der Bediener das selbst können soll.
Da ist eine Sinumerik deutlich besser geeignet.

Aber habt ihr schon mal überlegt so was mit einem simplem Knickarm-Robi zu machen?
Billiger geht es eigentlich kaum mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Grubba (10 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber kaum, wenn der Bediener das selbst können soll.
> Da ist eine Sinumerik deutlich besser geeignet.


 
???

- FM im Tippbetrieb auf Positionen fahren 
- Taste speichert Position
- Werte in SPS abspeichern
- Bei Programmstart Werte in FM schieben
- Starten, läuft

Programmieraufwand 1 Vormittag, und dann kann auch noch jeder das Ding bedienen.


----------



## Da_Basco (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die vielen Vorschläge. 



> Wenn das nur einzelne Punkte auf der Kontur sind und du nicht mit der Einheit die Bahn abfahren musst z.B. während der Konturfahrt sprühen und die Bahngeschwindigkeit muss dabei gleich bleiben, ist das oversized.


Die Achse soll ununterbrochen fahren und bei erreichten X/Y Punkt Kleber sprühen ohne zu stoppen.



> Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden der Bediener gibt n*(x und y) ein. Die Steuerung fährt nacheinander die Punkte an, stop, trägt den Kleber auf, nächster punkt.
> Richtig so?


Das ist richtig, außer wie oben gesagt dass die Achse durchfahren sollte.
Schön wäre es sicher noch die Lage der Klebepunkte (Kreise) visuell auf der HMI darzustellen. Sprich nach Eingabe der X/Y Koordinate die nachherige Lage auf dem Vlies anzeigen.



> Aber habt ihr schon mal überlegt so was mit einem simplem Knickarm-Robi zu machen?


Das wäre auch eine Idee.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2009)

Grubba schrieb:


> - FM im Tippbetrieb auf Positionen fahren
> - Taste speichert Position
> - Werte in SPS abspeichern
> - Bei Programmstart Werte in FM schieben
> ...



Aber nur bei simplen PTP-Geschichten.
Sobald du Radien Spline und dergleichen mehr brauchst, machst du das nicht mehr an einem Vormittag.



Da_Basco schrieb:


> Die Achse soll ununterbrochen fahren und bei erreichten X/Y Punkt Kleber sprühen ohne zu stoppen.
> 
> Das ist richtig, außer wie oben gesagt dass die Achse durchfahren sollte.
> Schön wäre es sicher noch die Lage der Klebepunkte (Kreise) visuell auf der HMI darzustellen. Sprich nach Eingabe der X/Y Koordinate die nachherige Lage auf dem Vlies anzeigen.



Solche Anforderungen realisieren wir grundsätzlich mit Roboter.
Denn Sprühkleben ohne Anhalten an Ecken, kann es - je nach geforderertem Klebeauftrag - ganz schön in sich haben. Hier hast du mit einem Robi deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten als mit einer FM oder auch einer (einfachen) Sinumerik. Frag doch mal beim Hersteller eurer Klebeeinrichtung nach, ob sie evtl. sogar mit einem Robi-Hersteller zusammenarbeiten und es für ihr System eine fertige Anpassung gibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## offliner (10 Dezember 2009)

Du könntest eine S7 315T nehmen und das Applikationsbeispiel Move3D nutzen. Hier kannst Du über einen DB Stützpunkte angeben inkl. Überschleifradius. Um die Bahngeschwindigkeit konstant zu halten gibt es auch eine zusätzliche Kurvenscheibe, die der Baustein ausspuckt. Die Lösung funktioniert super und ist einiges günstiger als eine SINUMERIK und auch günstiger als eine S7 + FM357-2 !
Schau´s Dir einfach mal an:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21364022


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2009)

Hi

EIne 802S kostet ca. 2500 Euro Liste.  ( zweitausendfünfhundert)


Vorteil: 
Bediengseinheit vorhanden.
Mehrere Programme abspeicherbar. (Unterschiedliche Aufträge)
Leichte Eingabe der Daten von Hand oder über die Serielle Schnittstelle.



Nachteil:
Programmiert wird mit "S7-200"-Befehle.
Begrenzter PLC-Speicher.
Nicht erweiterbar (E, A, Speicher, )


Bei Lösungen mit z.b FM357 fehlt die HMI, bei verwenden von Bedienpaneln erreicht man schnell die 2500 Euro-Grenze.


P.S: 
Die Software und alle benötigten Tool liegen der Steuerung bei.
Auch z.b. das PLC-Grundprogramm.


----------



## berni_rb (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben gerade ein ähnliches Projekt mit Festo gemacht. Ich finde eine Siemens NC Steuerung für diese Anwendung völlig überzogen. Bei Festo bekommst du das Komplettpaket. -> (2-Achs-Portal / Steuerung bei unserer Anwendung FET500 / und die Schrittmotor bzw. Servosteller) und das ganze kannst du mit CODESYS programmieren. 
Bei unserer Anwendung wahren es Spindelachsen. du bekommst aber Zahnriemen auch.


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2009)

berni_rb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir haben gerade ein ähnliches Projekt mit Festo gemacht. Ich finde eine Siemens NC Steuerung für diese Anwendung völlig überzogen. Bei Festo bekommst du das Komplettpaket. -> (2-Achs-Portal / Steuerung bei unserer Anwendung FET500 / und die Schrittmotor bzw. Servosteller) und das ganze kannst du mit CODESYS programmieren.
> Bei unserer Anwendung wahren es Spindelachsen. du bekommst aber Zahnriemen auch.


Wie ändert der Anwender einen Auftrag  ?
Hat er eine HMI dabei  ?

Kann er mehrer Aufträge aubspeichern  ?

Neu Aufträge einlesen ?   (Ohne CoDeSys-Kentnisse)


----------



## berni_rb (10 Dezember 2009)

HMI war in diesen Fall ein 5,7" Touch.

Der anwender erstellt rezepte mit X Y Koordinaten und speichert diese ab.

dxf - files können ebenfalls eingelesen werden.


----------



## Rene_sps (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

der Beitrag von berni_rp ist natürlich ein guter Vorschlag sich mal bei Festo zu Informieren.

Ich persönlich würde eine SIMOTION Steuerung empfehlen. Hier gibt es das Technologio Objekt Bahninterpolation, mit dem sowas relativ einfach realisiert werden kann. 
Über ein Panel kann dann der Bediener seine Koordinaten eingeben. 

Gruß René


----------



## Da_Basco (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,


nochmals vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Ich werde mir mal bei Siemens und Festo Angebote einholen und dann entscheiden.

Evtl. wird ja auch ne Kombi aus Festo Flächenportal und Siemens Steuerung. Mal sehen.

Schönes WE


----------



## berni_rb (12 Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht meldest du dich mal wieder.
würde mich interessieren wie du es gemacht hast.

Servus!


----------



## Sinix (16 Dezember 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> Du könntest eine S7 315T nehmen und das Applikationsbeispiel Move3D nutzen. Hier kannst Du über einen DB Stützpunkte angeben inkl. Überschleifradius. Um die Bahngeschwindigkeit konstant zu halten gibt es auch eine zusätzliche Kurvenscheibe, die der Baustein ausspuckt. Die Lösung funktioniert super und ist einiges günstiger als eine SINUMERIK und auch günstiger als eine S7 + FM357-2 ! ...



Vor 2 jahren musste man dazu S7-Technologie installieren, das empfand ich als störend, da gleichzeitig Simtion Scout nicht auf der Partition sein durfte. Das Installieren/Deinstallieren ist sehr langwierig und nervig. Geht das mittlerweile alles mit dem Simotion Scout?

VG MK


----------



## offliner (21 Dezember 2009)

S7 Technology ist im Scout mit drin, also nix mit deinstallieren...


----------



## jackjones (25 Dezember 2009)

http://www.kuka-robotics.com/germany/de/products/industrial_robots/small_robots/


----------



## Da_Basco (13 Januar 2010)

*Hochdynamisches Positionieren*

Hallo nochmal,

mir liegen hier zu dem Projekt weitere Anforderungen vor. Auf das besagte Vlies sollen wie gesagt Klebepunkte aufgetragen werden. Ist bekannt. Die Anzahl der Klebepunkte, die Außenmaße der Vliesplatte sollen vom Bediener individuell vorgegeben werden. Die Klebepunkte sollen in einem gleichmäßigen Raster aufgetragen werden. 

Z.b. Außenmaß 500 L*500 B´, Klebepunkte 1200. Das ist ein Rastermaß von ca. 14,5 mm. Der Kunde stellt sich vor dass die komplette Auftragung in 2 Minuten erledigt ist. Sprich pro Punkt 100 ms Zeit, also beschleunigen, 14,5 mm fahren, bremsen, positionieren und Kleber auftragen. Ich finde das schon ziemlich hart. 

Von Festo hab ich ein Komplettangebot über ein Flächenportal eingeholt. Inkl. Zahnriemenachsen, Servoantriebe, Controller, DP-Anbindung. Der nette Herr von der Festo Handhabungstechnik hat die Anwendung mit einer "Nähmaschine" verglichen. Ich finde den Begriff schon sehr passend.

Die Steuerung sollte also genauso, wenn nicht schneller sein. Was wäre die "richtige" Hardware?

Ich würde das Kleberaster, bestehend aus X;Y Koordinaten + Klebemenge pro X/Y Koordinate in jeweils einen Array DB schieben und diese dann nacheinander den Servocontrollern übergeben. Oder gibt andere Lösungen?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## IBFS (14 Januar 2010)

Da_Basco schrieb:


> Ich würde das Kleberaster, bestehend aus X;Y Koordinaten + Klebemenge pro X/Y Koordinate in jeweils einen Array DB schieben und diese dann nacheinander den Servocontrollern übergeben.


 
Das wird viel zu langsam sein - immer das hin und her zwischen SPS und Antriebscontrollern über den BUS! 

EDIT:  Zitat: Sprich pro Punkt 100 ms Zeit 

SOLANGE DAUERTS SCHON BIS DER CONTROLLER ÜBERHAUPT NUR DIE FAHRDATEN HAT!
Da ist er noch garnicht losgelaufen. 



Da_Basco schrieb:


> Oder gibt andere Lösungen?


 
Ich habe sowas ähnliches mal mit einer ECKELMANN-Steuerung
gemacht. Das war ist eine Hybridsteuerung bestehend aus 
SPS (Codesys) und CNC-Steuerung:

Hatte damals diese Variante:

http://www.eckelmann.de/cnc-steuerungen_pcbased.html 

Auf Hutschiene ist aber besser: 

http://www.eckelmann.de/cnc-steuerungen_embedded.html

unterschätze die kleine Kiste nicht!

Aus dem CAD-Daten wurde mittels EXCXEL-Makro ein DIN-File 
generiert und das in die Steuerung eingelesen. War im Prinzip
ein kartesischer Roboter und konnte - da das die CNC-Befehle
ja hergeben schöne Kurven fahren. Der Vergussautomat -läuft 
seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Grubba (14 Januar 2010)

Wie IBFS schon geschrieben hat, hast Du pro Punkt gerade mal 100ms, und das *inklusive* Klebeauftrag.

Selbst wenn die Festo Antriebe in einem Rutsch mit allen Daten versehen werden könnten, stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob die in unter 100ms von Punkt zu Punkt fahren können. 

Besteht theoretisch denn die Möglichkeit, das du on the fly den Kleber aufträgst, d.h. im Vorüberfahren den Kleber "draufschiesst" ?


----------



## berni_rb (14 Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das du mit der CodeSys - Steuerung von Festo nicht so schlecht wäre. Wir haben diese auch genommen. 

Die Eckelmann - Steuerung kenne ich nicht.

Fakt ist das der Regler seine Daten sicher innerhalb 100ms hat. Bis der Regler die Daten verarbeitet hat ist eine andere Sache. 
Aber ich glaube es geht nicht um die Datenlaufzeit des Bussystems.
Wenn ja -> dann gibts nur Beckhoff EtherCAT dann hat der Regler seine Daten in ein paar µs.

1200 Klebepunkte in 2 Minuten geht so oder so nicht!!


----------



## Blockmove (14 Januar 2010)

Mit einem simplen 2 Achsportal und einer Kleberdüse ist das schlichtweg nicht zu realisieren. Hol dir den Kleberhersteller mit ins Boot. Evtl gibt es fertige Mehrfach- oder Matrixdüsen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jackjones (14 Januar 2010)

Der Support von Nordson ist sehr sehr gut! Die haben sicher auch schon viele solcher Anwendungen realisiert!


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für die Antworten.



			
				Grubba schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht theoretisch denn die Möglichkeit, das du on the fly den Kleber aufträgst, d.h. im Vorüberfahren den Kleber "draufschiesst" ?



Diesen Punkt diskutieren wir gerade. Dann müsste man eine Achse konstant fahren lassen und dann alle 14,5 mm einen Impuls auf die Düse geben. Aber wie schaffe ich es damit halbwegs gleichmäßig aufgetragen wird? Über einen schnellen Weckalarm ständig die Ist-Position einlesen, vergleichen und beim Auftragen die Verzögerung mit einberechnen, sozusagen geschwindigkeitsabhängig vorher schiessen? Ob das was wird...?




			
				Blockmove schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem simplen 2 Achsportal und einer Kleberdüse ist das schlichtweg nicht zu realisieren. Hol dir den Kleberhersteller mit ins Boot. Evtl gibt es fertige Mehrfach- oder Matrixdüsen.



So eine Düse zum Auftragen wie wir sie brauchen kostet schlappe 6k €. Die Möglichkeit mit mehreren Düsen scheidet aus.

Nächste Woche kommt Festo und ein Hersteller einer Handlingkomplettlösung vorbei, da werden wir mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Januar 2010)

Da_Basco schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt diskutieren wir gerade. Dann müsste man eine Achse konstant fahren lassen und dann alle 14,5 mm einen Impuls auf die Düse geben. Aber wie schaffe ich es damit halbwegs gleichmäßig aufgetragen wird?


Darum machen wir das mit Roboter. Mit der KNC sind genau solche Dinge möglich. 



Da_Basco schrieb:


> So eine Düse zum Auftragen wie wir sie brauchen kostet schlappe 6k €. Die Möglichkeit mit mehreren Düsen scheidet aus.



Wir haben schon eigene 6-fach Sprühköpfe entwickelt. Auf dem Markt gab es nichts passendes. Kleben kann manchmal recht ekelhaft sein 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Grubba (15 Januar 2010)

> Darum machen wir das mit Roboter. Mit der KNC sind genau solche Dinge möglich.


 
Da muss ich als Freund der FM357 natürlich auch sagen, dass das mit der FM auch geht. Sind dann im Prinzip nur 2 Zeilen.

Nur mal so nebenher:

was kostet denn so ein kleiner Knickarm Roboter überhaupt?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> Da muss ich als Freund der FM357 natürlich auch sagen, dass das mit der FM auch geht. Sind dann im Prinzip nur 2 Zeilen.
> 
> Nur mal so nebenher:
> 
> was kostet denn so ein kleiner Knickarm Roboter überhaupt?


 
Ich mag die FM eigentlich auch. Und hab sie auch schon ein paarmal verbaut.
Allerdings kommt sie halt von der Flexibelität nicht an eine Robi-Steuerung an.
Über die Preise bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, wie billig das Zeug ist

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Softi79 (20 Januar 2010)

*Da gib es doch was ganz einfaches....*

, fertig von der Stange.

http://ief-werner.de/Produkte/detailprodukt.php?id_products=61

Auf der Motec habe die als ein Messemaschine die Bahnen abfährft, sei mit ein paar Mausklicks eine neue Klebekontur aus CAD Daten zu erstellen.

Im Detail kenne ich mich mit der ganzen Problematik icht aus, aber dafür gibt es dazu ja ein paar Experten in diesem Forum.

Ich fahre meistens Punkt zu Punkt und überschleife a´bissel wenn es ganz schnell sein muss 

Gruß Softi


----------



## Rene_sps (21 Januar 2010)

Wenn man, mal angenommen, zum Verfahren des Portals 50ms hat und 50ms zum Auftragen des Klebers, ist das keine unnormale Geschwindigkeit für eine Servo-Achse. 
Jedoch bevor man sich bei sowas über die Programmierung gedanken macht, würde ich erstmal schauen was du effektiv für Massen beschleunigen und bremsen willst und danach den Antrieb auslegen. 
Denke dann werden einige Hersteller eh passen müssen. 
Hat der nette Antriebstechniker, mit dem Nähmaschinen vergleich, dass mal durchgerechnet????
Jedes Motion Control System hat heute Technologiefunktionen wie Schaltnocken etc. zum Ansteuern des Ventils an Board, also sollte die Programmierung nicht das ding sein.

Würde aber immer, um die Beschleunigungen zu minimieren, versuchen mehrere Punkte in einem Klebe-Zyklus aufzutragen.

Gruß René


----------

